# ZERO!!! 5 weeks *major cute warning* huge pics



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owwwwwwwwwwwwwww hes luike a little teddy bear. I love the pic of him and his mumk! Bet you cannot wait Sarah!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Bless , he is soooooooooooooooooooo cute. :love7:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Look at that face! He's adorable!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh Sarah , he looks so perfect  what a fun looking little man .. 
He is a sweetheart ....


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

too cute! :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He's precious!


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

awww, he is sooooo cute!!!! :wink:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, he's like a cuddly teddy bear! My baby is 5 mos today - they grow up too fast :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, what a little cutie!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is adorable


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

:love10: :love10: :love3: :love4: :love5: :love7: 

he's so perfect<333333


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh my that is one cute baby!! Can I have him?


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Tooooo cute! I bet you can't wait until he comes home.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sarah he is gorgous are you gonna try giving it ago showing him i would he is a stunning lil lad


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

He is so lovely


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sarah he is gorgous are you gonna try giving it ago showing him i would he is a stunning lil lad


I'm considering it  I want to see what his personality is like first but he looks like he's gonna have an amazing coat and his little face is perfect


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah if he carrys on growind as cute as that looks like jake has competition lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah if he carrys on growind as cute as that looks like jake has competition lol


awww little Zero can look up to Jakey  he's still a baby and Jakester is stunning but we'll see how my little man turns out but he's as cute as his bro


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

one question what colour is his nose??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> one question what colour is his nose??


thats the problem I think he has a pink smudge on it it might go pink I;m not sure


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jacob has bad pigmentation so i gave him seaweed powder in his food as a pup it helped a little it made it a lot darker naturally and when i first started showing everyone would say outside the ring his nose was bad but he has done well so ar he may not have any ccs to his name as of yet lol but i love him he he


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> jacob has bad pigmentation so i gave him seaweed powder in his food as a pup it helped a little it made it a lot darker naturally and when i first started showing everyone would say outside the ring his nose was bad but he has done well so ar he may not have any ccs to his name as of yet lol but i love him he he


I might try that if it will help darken it, to me he's my little miracle boy because he's Nemo's brother but I never expected him to look as good as he does  he does have a better coat than Nemo and he got the same head I'm also unsure how light his coat will go yet.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

looks like maybe a cream with a little sableing awww he is gorgous ansd your rite a little miracle i bet your sooooo pleased is his personality similar


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> looks like maybe a cream with a little sableing awww he is gorgous ansd your rite a little miracle i bet your sooooo pleased is his personality similar


yes very he loves being held and cuddled he's extremly laid back nothing like Stitchy who's mr hyper lol soo I'm guessing he'll be a show off like Nemo lol he always knew he was pretty. 

He also might be Bailey the stud dogs last litter as he's not well and I think his owner is gonna retire him.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG, Sarah! He's absolutely gorgeous! I could just cuddle him all day long! :love4:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

What a cutie! He looks really good in the pics with the pink blanket. It's a nice color contrast!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am glad you warned us that is one cute pup!


----------



## Ellefire (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG, he/she looks like Gizmo in Gremlins, he/she is so cute!!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Sarah he is perfect


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone :wave: not long till I get this special little man  I cant wait


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! He is the cutest little thing!!! I wanna squeeze him! (Gently of course  )


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

AWW< he's major cute!!!!!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh wow!  They have got to be the most adorable pics ever!  His mother is so precious too and she looks so little! Just awesomely beautiful!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oh sarah he's soooo cute!!! when you getting him home? beautiful lil boy! xxxx


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What an adorable little chubbo! Even that "cuteness warning" wasn't enough. :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't wait till he comes home... then you can show us as much Zero pics as you want (and we want)


----------

